# Random dent! Chipsaway? Yorkshire



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've a small dent on the side of my passenger of my black alfa 159

It looks like it's been prodded by something, god knows what. 

No scratching or chipping. Paint is fine. 


Would you recommended chips away? What kind of cost I'm I looking at?


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

I purchased a glass sucker/Large dent remover of Ebay took a few attempts but got my small dent out. And it only cost me £5.49....worth a try


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd look for a PDR (paintless dent removal) guy.
I wouldn't recommend DIY. It's easy to make it worse to the point that even a PDR guy can't then pull/push it back.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Pic would help, but dry ice and a hairdrier can work.

Lots of clips on youho tube on how to do it.

Paula


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Definitely try a PDR guy first - I've just had 4 dings done on my van and I was blown away by the results - a real black art and not expensive either.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't use chips away for dents. They will only have had a quick chips away training course.
Find a proper pdr guy that just does dents.

I know a really good one if you are close to Stratford Upon Avon?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Don't use chips away for dents. They will only have had a quick chips away training course.
> Find a proper pdr guy that just does dents.
> 
> I know a really good one if you are close to Stratford Upon Avon?


completely incorrect, please check facts before firing up keyboard!!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

MK1Campaign said:


> Don't use chips away for dents. They will only have had a quick chips away training course.


THAT STATEMENT IS SMALL MINDED!!! .......

...... As every ChipsAway tech (or indeed any Smart repair tech) is an individual running their own business there is no reason what-so-ever that one/many/all couldn't have taken it upon themselves to take an in depth independent PDR training course - and many have.

That said - as ChipsAway (or indeed most Smart repairers) main line of profession is primarily paint I would consider it best to seek a tech whose primary profession is removing dents.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Im in solihull too and know a top pdr guy who does work at aston martin factory and ferrari garages,there aint a course out there that can teach you how to remove dents ! It can show you how but takes many years to master it ! It is an art in my eyes,ive tried it and is not easy.

My advice is to call a pdr guy too mate,keeps the paint oe too.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Depending where you are in yorkshire I have a great dent guy in Oldham.


----------

